# Swarmed twice,now have 2 boxes, the top is honey the bottom is comb.



## kayakbiker (Sep 3, 2014)

There are still some bees left, not a lot but I did see a queen yesterday. I don't see capped brood though. Like I said before the bottom is all empty brood comb. Should I remove that box and just have them winter on the honey. Here are like 20 bees on the brood comb at any time. All the rest of the bees are up in the upper box still working away.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Leave it like it is, the new queen will need somewhere to lay. Sometimes the fresh new queens will lay up a full box of eggs or close to it.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

It seems like there is quite a bit of time left before you would want to take that second box away. I think you would be safe keeping the two boxes all through the winter as they will just cluster in the upper box. Then again this will be my first winter also


----------

